# Little Lili



## JasperAndLili (Jan 6, 2017)

This is Little Lili. 










She was 4 1/2 weeks old (though technically 3 1/2, since her and her siblings were born a week early).

She was loveable, and cuddly, and extremely fluffy. She was content with sitting in between my legs, half-asleep, purring quietly.

One morning, December 20th, I noticed she was acting strange. She was asleep away from her siblings, and could barely hold herself up. I thought it was a standard case of FKS, and proceeded to rub sugar water on her gums, and have her drink a little pedialyte to give her a boost.

But, her body had other plans.

We rushed her to the vet after the above didn't work, and she was diagnosed with hyperlipidemia, and anemia. 

After 2 hours of them performing tests and getting her comfortable, we had to say our goodbyes. 

I sat with her for 30 minutes, crying, holding her tiny paw, giving her pets and kisses on her tiny fluffy head as she struggled to breathe. I told her she was a good girl, and that I loved her, and that Jonghyun would take good care of her (someone else important to me who had died the day before). 

She took my finger in her paw and squeezed, opening those cute little eyes of hers to give me one last look, before the vet gave her the sleepy medicine, and her paw went limp.

She brought so much joy into my life, even though she was only here for a short period of time. She will be missed by everyone who had gotten the chance to see her, and fall in love with her.

Rest easy. I'm proud of you. You did well. I love you.



















--

After all this, I just have to ask.. What could possibly cause this? The vet said it was possible it was a genetic thing but they couldn't tell without more testing, which was impossible since she was so tiny, and her blood was like strawberry milk... Its hard to let go without knowing. 

And... Before anyone asks... I would have saved her, I loved her so much, but I didn't have $2000, my card limit was only $1000, or it all would have went to her. I would have spent every last penny on her to save her.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ah so sad. I had a little one that went from Feline Leuk, way back years ago. 

Much sympathy. You did your best, that's all anyone can ask for. And now she is at peace.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

all my love to you and you Little Lili. she will be waiting for you at the rainbow Bridge.

XOXO


----------



## JasperAndLili (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words.

I'm still quite upset about it, but hopefully that'll heal in time..

I hope she is happy, frolicking with the other lost fur babies, chewing on grass and batting butterflies with her tiny paws.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i'll bet she is getting loved so much up there. not even the big cats can resist a little kitten! know she is being fawned over and has no sadness in her heart. the only missing piece is you right now, but she will wait and frolick until that time.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Aaah, so sad.....some little kitties just don't survive. She was sooo adorable and can well understand your sadness....yes she will be waiting at the RB and you will be with her again some day.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry about Lili. It always seems extra heartbreaking when they're so young. Despite her very short life, she will not be forgotten by anyone who reads this thread. 

You don't need to justify your actions, and you shouldn't feel guilty. I don't know what treatment your vet had in mind, but from what you said, it doesn't seem like there was much that could be done. I did a bit of quick reading on hyperlipidemia, which is just high cholesterol, and I didn't see anything about it, by itself, being fatal. Anemia, however, is almost always secondary to some other (often serious) condition, but a diagnosis would have required further testing, which wasn't possible. I also had a kitty pass away from unknown causes, and I know how hard it is to accept that uncertainty as final, but over time, you will make peace with it. 

That her loss was preceded by the loss of another loved one must be so, so difficult. Sending hugs and sympathy, and wishing you much strength.


----------

